# Forks Show 11/27 Bethlehem, PA



## wedigforyou (Oct 16, 2011)

Hold the date for the 39th Forks of the Delaware Bottle Collectors Assoc. Show and Sale at Bethlehem Catholic High School. - Sunday, Nov. 27th -  Early Buyers $20.00 at 7:30 or regular admission $2.00 at 9:00 a.m.


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 22, 2011)

Will the infamous Badger be at this hometown show?  Sidekick SickRick?

 PD


----------



## wedigforyou (Oct 30, 2011)

Of course the Badger will be the there. 

 The show is once again sold out. Hope to see you then.


----------



## THE BADGER (Nov 5, 2011)

HEY WHATS UP P-DIGGER,BADGER HERE AND YES I WILL BE AT THE BETHLEHEM,PA. SHOW ON NOV.27TH.I WILL BE SETTING UP AND SPLITTING A TABLE WITH A VERY COOL OLDTIME DIGGER CHARLIE ORBEN.I HOPE SOME OF THE FORUM MEMBERS CAN MAKE IT TO THIS SHOW AND STOP AND SAY HI.WE WILL BE AT THE OPPOSITE SIDE OF THE ENTRANCE DOOR AGAINST THE FAR WALL AND I WILL BE WEARING A BLACK UFC HAT.HOPE TO SEE ANYONE FROM THIS SITE. BADGER      P.S. SICK RICK MAY BE THERE BUT HE MIGHT BE HUNTING NOT SURE YET.


----------



## lil digger (Nov 6, 2011)

can't wait for the show!


----------



## baltbottles (Nov 6, 2011)

I will be set up at this show. look forward to seeing everyone.

 Chris


----------



## Gromit0299 (Nov 12, 2011)

Is there a way to get tickets to the show if it's sold out (i.e. can I sing You are the Wind Beneath My Wings for a radio contest?), or is there a waiting list?  I'd prefer the latter, but I'll do the former if no one minds my off-key voice.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  THE BADGER
> 
> HEY WHATS UP P-DIGGER,BADGER HERE AND YES I WILL BE AT THE BETHLEHEM,PA. SHOW ON NOV.27TH.I WILL BE SETTING UP AND SPLITTING A TABLE WITH A VERY COOL OLDTIME DIGGER CHARLIE ORBEN.I HOPE SOME OF THE FORUM MEMBERS CAN MAKE IT TO THIS SHOW AND STOP AND SAY HI.WE WILL BE AT THE OPPOSITE SIDE OF THE ENTRANCE DOOR AGAINST THE FAR WALL AND I WILL BE WEARING A BLACK UFC HAT.HOPE TO SEE ANYONE FROM THIS SITE. BADGER      P.S. SICK RICK MAY BE THERE BUT HE MIGHT BE HUNTING NOT SURE YET.


 

 Yeah im going,I can't go the first day of hunting season so I'll be there, have CAMERA will travel [8D]


----------



## THE BADGER (Nov 18, 2011)

HEY GROMMIT WHEN THEY SAY SHOW IS SOLD OUT IT JUST MEANS THE DEALER TABLES ARE SOLD OUT.ADMISSION IS EITHER 2.00 OR 3.00 DOLLARS AT THE DOOR COME ON OUT.SEE YA AT THE SHOW CHRIS AND LIL DIGGER. BADGER


----------



## wedigforyou (Nov 18, 2011)

Badger's right! When I said sold out I meant dealer tables. Come one - Come all. Early buyers is at 7:30 a.m. ($20.00 admission to those that just can't wait until 9). Or $2.00 admission from 9-3.  Refreshments will be served by those darlin' Bethlehem Catholic cheerleaders. Plenty of parking in school lot!!!

 Hope to see you.

 Like us on Facebook:
 http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Forks-of-the-Delaware-Bottle-Collectors/145280462159456


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Nov 19, 2011)

i'll see you there Sunday, unless we get rained out saturday.......

 jimbo


----------



## Gromit0299 (Nov 20, 2011)

Phew!  Let's all laugh and point at the n00b.  

 <--- points and laughs.  

 Thanks!


----------



## pjritter (Nov 25, 2011)

I'll be walking around with my probe.


----------



## Gromit0299 (Nov 25, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  pjritter
> 
> I'll be walking around with my probe.


 
 I'll be making sure to watch my behind. []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 25, 2011)

I'll be lookin for a bottle tumbler


----------



## Gromit0299 (Nov 25, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> I'll be lookin for a bottle tumbler


 
 Which reminds me, does anyone usually sell probes there?   

 P.S. Looking forward to meeting you Rick.  You're kind of an idol of mine.  Your sites got me more interested in digging and old glass.  Not to inflate your ego or anything.  [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 25, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Gromit0299
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Naaa there is already a leak in it,it dont inflate much anymore []
   Chris was selling probes at the Balto show,he said he was going to be there,he might have a few.

 Glad you liked my sites I wish i had something to add to it these days,just haven't had a lot of time. soon  i'll get out there.


----------



## wedigforyou (Nov 26, 2011)

*open dealer table Forks show*

One table opened up for tomorrow's show. 

 anyone interested in setting up last minute please call Bill Hegedus at 610-264-3130 tonite thanks.

 $30.00 for the table.


----------



## slag pile digger (Nov 27, 2011)

*RE: open dealer table Forks show*

Heading out for the show....See you all there.. Michael


----------



## Gromit0299 (Nov 27, 2011)

*RE: open dealer table Forks show*

Freshly showered.  Getting the kids ready.  Nail your bottles to the table.  Carefully, I mean, you know, nails and bottles and all.  [8D]

 Can't wait to meet all of you!


----------



## wedigforyou (Nov 27, 2011)

*good time*

A good time was had by all. Thanks for giving up this great digging weather to come out to the show.
 Nice meeting some forum members!

 Hope Santa puts some goodies in your stockings this holiday.


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 27, 2011)

*RE: good time*

Nice to meet you wedigforyou and thx for guarding the probe. It was nice just to get out and see the glass. I guess i'll have to ask santa for a subscription to the bottle magazine.  I miss the back issues......


----------



## wedigforyou (Nov 28, 2011)

*RE: good time*

hey privvydigger,

 I have mucho back issues. Are you the digger from Coaldale with that awesome coal cracker soda collection?
 I also have about 50lbs worth of "Bottle Collector" mags --dating back to the early 70s. Our son has outgrown his bottle interest and prefers to study figurals of another kind. lol.

 Inbox me your address and sometime when I'm on my way to our family's property in Pitman I can drop some off.

 Jim Hagenbuch, the awesome glass auctioneer, sold magazine part of his business to someone out of the area so that's why there's no "back issues" on the table anymore.


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 22, 2011)

*RE: good time*

Well?


----------

